# installing snaps for a bow cushion??



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a scout 177 sportfish. It has a casting area on the bow that I normally keep a seat in, but it just lifts in and out. I bought a bow cushion that fits it perfect, made for the model. Problem is, the cushion has snaps on it, but my boat does not. I'm only going to use it on days I'm not fishing - just going to ft. mcree or cruising or whatever. I was gonna just put some heavy duty velcro and call it done, but I'm not sure how well it would hold up.



Question is, whats the best way to install the snaps on my boat, where do I get the snaps and even better, is there someone or some business that does this that would do a much more professional job than me?



TIA.



Hall


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

IMHO thats a DIY job. Go to West and get the Male snaps and screw them inn the appropriate spots... how bout them acronyms:banghead

If you don't have the confidence in yourself to drilll holes in your boat.............I didn't..........

Call Roger Satterfield at Pro Trim............Easy job he can do it......He's located at Bahia Mar marina....sorry I haven't got the #


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

As stated, you can purchase the screw snaps at most boating centers. Take the cushion with you to insure the snaps are compatible.Be sure to get stainless hardware. If you can find some adhesive velcro it might be a good idea to use it for a few trips just to see if the cushion will work as intended.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

West Marine has a kit - just buy it, it is only a few bucks.

Plus, when the snaps pull off the cushion, you'll be able to replace them quickly. My cushion snaps seem to pull off all of the time. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong, or if the snaps are just crap??? But, anyway, the kit makes it really easy.


----------



## tagforbes (May 3, 2008)

I know West has the products, but just make sure the snaps are of good quality. Most of the kits sold have inferior products. Make sure the snaps are made of stainless steel or chrome plated brass, some are made of chrome plated crap with steel screws. Take the time to pre-drill the holes and use some sealant with the screw studs. Also, get a good quality zipper/snap lubricant and use it.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Looks like I'll make a trip to West and have a task to do to my boat today while it's raining.



Hall


----------

